# Low Profile Electric Dropdown Beds...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quite like the look of some of the new low profile sub 6 mtr vans coming onto the market with an electric dropdown bed over the lounge area.


Rapido 600ff, Rollerteam 590, Chausson 510 etc


Do they have manual overrides in case of failure?


Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't think so Pete, which would be a big caveat for me.

I also like them, but I'm 6' 3"! :surprise:

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Some MH have a manual override and some don't – you need to get in touch with the manufacturer to find out when you decide which MH model you prefer. 

Could I just say that we have an electric drop down that has gone up and down perfectly since day one – and it has rattled and rattled since day one!

I don't know whether they all do but I'd think long and hard about getting another MH with a drop down bed.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, not in the market for a replacement van yet, just nosing around and curious.


If I was, I think I would want a manual option just in case the motor goes belly up or the power fails for whatever reason.


Having said that AFAIK my electric double step (omnistep) doesn't have a manual override, I wonder how easy it would be to raise that if the power or motor failed?


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have posted elsewhere that as we have no problem manually lowering and raising our o/h bed, which quite heavy but has 'cantilever' springs I would not want an electric one - probably an 'extra' to remove it:wink2::smile2:

Or are they saving on weight by not having the cantilever mechanism and springs?

Geoff


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I deliberately avoided all electric drop-downs as a potential point of (unnecessary) failure. Hence the Carado with manual drop-down meets my needs - it really is easy to both lower and raise.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I have posted elsewhere that as we have no problem manually lowering and raising our o/h bed, which quite heavy but has 'cantilever' springs I would not want an electric one - probably an 'extra' to remove it:wink2::smile2:
> 
> Or are they saving on weight by not having the cantilever mechanism and springs?
> 
> Geoff


Mines the same Geoff, no probs lifting it manually with the cantilever and spring assistance.

From what I can see from photos on the web these electric beds are raised and lowered using a combination of straps similar to seat belts in channels at each corner that are wound up/down by an electric motor or possibly several (?). It doesn't look like there is room for any cantilever or spring assistance.

I would imagine any manual assistance when available is maybe via a ratchet mechanism on the motor itself.










Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

mgdavid said:


> I deliberately avoided all electric drop-downs as a potential point of (unnecessary) failure. Hence the Carado with manual drop-down meets my needs - it really is easy to both lower and raise.


Thanks David,

I'd be interested to know how your manual drop down works on your Carado.

Pete


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Peejay.

There was a thread about this subject recently. The OP was stating when their motor failed that the bed had to be lowered using a spanner or socket which was difficult to access and took sometime to wind up or down.

Collecting our new van on Friday which has an electric drop down bed. According to the Bürstner manual, in case of motor failure, by removing a split pin in the mechanism, the bed can be raised and lowered manually. The mechanism appears to be cantilever.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Mike,


Enjoy the new van, hopefully you'll never need to use the manual option. :wink:


Pete


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

peejay said:


> Thanks David,
> I'd be interested to know how your manual drop down works on your Carado.
> Pete


There's a big locking button on the side of the bed; slide it to the right to release the lock and pull it gently down. Lift it up and give it a shove when it's at the top, and you hear a big click when it locks in place!
As to the actual mechanism - I've no idea, it seems to be hidden behind the underslung cupboards and the pleated end-curtains above. Sorry, not much help... :serious:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers for that, 


Nice van, part of the Hymer group as well I believe so you'll need to practice the royal wave. :smile:


Pete


----------

